# We are manufacturer of T-shirts, polo uniform, caps, aprons, denim, towels.



## Esping123 (May 18, 2015)

Greetings from Esping We are manufacturer of T-shirts, polo uniform, caps, aprons, denim, towels. We provide Printing, Head transfer, Embroidery, packaging and delivery services. We can do a lot of quantity 
If any events need to make own T-shirt can try find us. 
Contact Number : 0164477672
T Shirts Supplier Malaysia | Caps Manufacturer Malaysia | Caps Supplier | T Shirts Manufacturer | Uniform Supplier | Towels | Vests | Aprons | Silk-Screen | Embroidery
T Shirts Supplier Malaysia | Caps Manufacturer Malaysia | Caps Supplier | T Shirts Manufacturer | Uniform Supplier | Towels | Vests | Aprons | Silk-Screen | Embroidery - One Stop Ready Made/Custom Made Uniform in Malaysia


----------

